# Gothic 2 Gold - Dragomirs Armbrust



## Wahlkabinenkiller (26. August 2004)

Hallo Progamer!  
Ich hab in Gothic 2 den gesamten Steinkreis abgesucht, wo dragomir seine armbrust verloren haben soll, aber ich finde sie einfach nicht. kann jemand beschreiben wo sie liegt?

Innos segne euch.


----------



## sneipa (26. August 2004)

Wahlkabinenkiller am 26.08.2004 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Progamer!
> Ich hab in Gothic 2 den gesamten Steinkreis abgesucht, wo dragomir seine armbrust verloren haben soll, aber ich finde sie einfach nicht. kann jemand beschreiben wo sie liegt?
> 
> Innos segne euch.



Schau mal hier nach. Vll. gibts da ne passende Karte!


----------



## HanFred (26. August 2004)

Wahlkabinenkiller am 26.08.2004 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Progamer!
> Ich hab in Gothic 2 den gesamten Steinkreis abgesucht, wo dragomir seine armbrust verloren haben soll, aber ich finde sie einfach nicht. kann jemand beschreiben wo sie liegt?
> 
> Innos segne euch.



du gehst von Dragomir aus durch den wald zu diesem see, wo du links gehst. oben sind ein jäger, ein paar snapper und der schwarze troll in seiner höhle.
links am jäger vorbei und schliesslich wieder in den wald (west-nordwest, wenn ich mich recht erinnere), sin du intensive lichtstrahlen siehst. in der nähe dieses steinkreises ist die armbrust.
bist du auch am richtigen ort? ich glaube, dass das teil ein paar schritte östlich des 'sonnenkreises' (wegen der lichtstrahlen heisst der wohl so  ) liegt.

edit: *grrrr* und ich tipp mir nen krampf


----------



## Wahlkabinenkiller (26. August 2004)

HanFred am 26.08.2004 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Wahlkabinenkiller am 26.08.2004 21:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch doch, am steinkreis war ich schon. Allerdings hab ich in einem eher geringen Radius gesucht. Vielen Dank für die beiden Antworten!


----------



## Xychopath (27. August 2004)

Wahlkabinenkiller am 26.08.2004 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 26.08.2004 21:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hm... die liegt eigentlich nur 2-3 meter außerhalb des Kreises...


----------



## Wahlkabinenkiller (2. September 2004)

Xychopath am 27.08.2004 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wahlkabinenkiller am 26.08.2004 21:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was? Aargh! Naja, ich war jetz noch nicht an der stelle. Bei Gothic 2 hab ich se nich gefunden, und hab dann DNDR angefangen. aber so heute gegen 3 Uhr werd ich wohl am steinkreis sein...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (2. September 2004)

Xychopath am 27.08.2004 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wahlkabinenkiller am 26.08.2004 21:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nee, die liegt höchsten 20cm vom Altar entfernt.


----------

